# BSOD when pluging in my Razer Deathadder Mouse.



## Envii (Dec 30, 2011)

*·* OS - Vista *·* x64 *·* Vista *·*pre-installed on system *·* Asus G71gx rx05 (2008?) *· *Recent less than 30 days  *·* ASUS *·* Asus G71GX-Rx05

AVAST antivirus

Asus G71-Gx rx05
Razer Deathadder
So as the title says, when I plug in or plug out my razer deathadder, my computer will automatically go into a BSOD. ALL THE TIME. The only time this does not happen is if I plug it in before startup and after shut down. I have made a thread a while before, on the topic of random BSOD and there were multiple offenders which I believed WERE NOT the problem. Now, I do know the exact specific problem. I can recreate this problem any time I want to. The BSOD range from IRQL driver less or equal to, to ntfs.sys. The problem is WITH the mouse and my laptop. How do I fix this? I have tried both the drivers for the deathadder and the one labeled windows. The USB port works with other devices, iphone, cooling pad, etc. But, it seems to not be compatabile with the razer deathadder? THIS IS RECENTLY HAPPENING. I had no such problems like this before. More information can be given. But I pretty much described the cause, that I do not know how to fix.
EDIT: And also what is disk queue length and how can i lower it ( or raise) whichever is better?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Razer DeathAdder drivers were known to cause BSOD's a while back. If you have older drivers installed, this could be the cause. Please update your drivers from the Razer support website: Razer Support

Please remove Speedfan as one of it's drivers dates from 1995. FYI - there is a newer version available at the Speedfan website.

As for the 


> The average disk queue length is 3. The disk may be at its maximum transfer capacity due to throughput and disk seeks


Try this first: Improve performance by defragmenting your hard disk
Then ensure that you have the latest drivers from the storage controller manufacturer
Then ensure that all of your programs aren't demanding excess activity from your hard drive (shut down any programs that aren't necessary).

Only 196 updates after SP2, most systems have 250 or 300 (or more). Please visit Windows Update and get any available updates.

Daemon Tools causes problems on Win7 systems. Haven't seen problems with Vista, but really haven't looked. If you choose to uninstall it "just in case", then use this free tool to remove the sptd.sys driver: DuplexSecure - FAQ

5 memory dumps
3 different BSOD error codes
5 different causes blamed
This is most likely:
- a hardware problem
- a compatibility isssue
- a low-level driver problem
- malware

First step is to uninstall the DeathAdder software and install a new, freshly downloaded copy. Then monitor for further BSOD's
If the BSOD's continue, then we have to suspect the hardware in the DeathAdder itself. 

To test this, try plugging in another USB mouse to see if it causes a BSOD. Let us know and we can try other things after that.

Also, if the BSOD's continue, please run Driver Verifier according to these instructions:
From this link: Driver Verifier Settings


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini011512-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 20:40:36.913 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:47:40.557
BugCheck D1, {fffffa0002578906, 2, 8, fffffa0002578906}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+2e5ab )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nvlddmkm+2e5ab
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa00`02578906 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffffa00`02578906
BiosVersion = 1704   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2009
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: 2527
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini011512-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 16:52:18.989 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:50:10.439
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!memcpy+204 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs!memcpy+204
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff800`0bb58fc8 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`012150c4 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 1704   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2009
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: 2527
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini011412-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 20:04:39.974 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:56:33.468
BugCheck D1, {fffffa0007af4883, 2, 1, fffffa60011d2804}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+184 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+184
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa00`07af4883 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`011d2804
BiosVersion = 1704   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2009
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: 2527
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini011412-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 12:07:35.546 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:22.390
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_4000
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00004000 fffffa80`0948b1f0 00000000`000000ff 00000000`0047fa60
BiosVersion = 1704   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2009
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: 2527
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini011212-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18484.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Debug session time: Wed Jan 11 22:46:58.511 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:35:31.285
BugCheck D1, {fffffa0008ec7f38, 2, 0, fffffa6003423071}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrx.sys
Probably caused by : athrx.sys ( athrx+19071 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_athrx+19071
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa00`08ec7f38 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`03423071
BiosVersion = 1704   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2009
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: 2527
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Envii (Dec 30, 2011)

I will try this and monitor for future BSOD.


----------

